# Towing In Overdrive



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

I recently purchased a new to me tow vehicle. 2001 F250 7.3L PSD with automatic transmission. Previoulsy I owned a 01 F150 with the 5.4L and always towed in drive with overdrive off. I have heard some guys say they pull in overdrive with their diesels with no issues unless they are in the mountains, then they pull in drive. I took it out for a few miles the other night, with overdrive off I am near 3,000 rpm at 70MPH and the truck is flat screaming, seems really stressed. At 55MPH it was much more tolerable, I have not pulled in OD yet. The transmission was recently serviced and has had regular service its whole life. The truck has about 159K on it. I'm thinking of installing a transmission temp gauge and pull in OD until the temp gets too high. Any thoughts?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I tow in overdrive most of the time. Long steep grades I turn overdrive off. I never had any tranny heat issues. Another thing you want to watch with diesels are the EGT's (exhaust gas temp). Extended runs at high egt's can damage the engine. This is more of an issue with a chip installed but even stock you should keep an eye on them.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't confuse Tow/Haul on Ford diesel's with turning off overdrive. This setting changes engine and transmission settings.

Pulling my trailer I always turn on the Tow/Haul.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Tow/Haul mode was not introduced in Ford until later model years, I think 2004 or 2005.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You can tow in overdrive and you shouldn't have any issues. My 01 Excursion probably has the same transmission as your truck and it tows quite nicely in OD. There is no mention of not using OD in the owners manual. I was concerned also, having owned GM's they warn you against it. I posed this question on a Ford owner's forum and was told it is safe to do with the Ford. And maddog is correct these earlier models did not have tow/haul mode.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep, you should be fine. With the exception of mountainous towing, OD should be fine. Enjoy that 7.3, the harder you work it the better it runs (IMHO).


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Sandlapper said:


> Yep, you should be fine. With the exception of mountainous towing, OD should be fine. Enjoy that 7.3, the harder you work it the better it runs (IMHO).


X2 on the 7.3 as it is the reason I keep mine! it's not going to win you any races, but it will last a very long time if you take care of it.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I pull in O.D. all the time. What gear ratio does truck have. Mine has 3.73 with a 285 tire. If I run on flat ground it clips right along 65-68 mph under 2000rpm. But if your towing in very hilly areas rpm needs to be above 2000rpm so it wont lug the engine. So when towing in O.D. I just bump the speed up before the base of the hill so I hit the bottom of the hill above 2000rpm and it goes right up. If I start above 2000rpm I can pass going up hills if I am below it starts to lug a little. I drive my truck by the E.G.T. gauge if Im on a long hill and E.G.T.s start to get above 1200 deg I just take it out of overdrive and the E.G.T.s come right down and away you go.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

ok to tow in ovedrive, if it starts to shift in and out of OD then lock out the overdrive. Otherwise let her roll....gotta love being able to pass up hill.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone. I run in OD with my 7.3 unless it's hunting for gears which isn't often. Seems to love 65-70mph. Just make sure you let it idle for a few min's after towing to let the turbo cool down before shuting it off.


----------

